
Follower is a service that grants you a real life Follower for a day - achairapart
http://follower.today
======
mhuffman
So pay someone to stalk you? I have seen every startup idea now!

~~~
brudgers
My understanding is that the project is the work of the artist and programmer
Lauren McCarthy.

[http://lauren-mccarthy.com/](http://lauren-mccarthy.com/)

